# Big Cartel Designs Mods or Custom themes



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I noticed a lot of people on here are using Big Cartel and have some great looking sites, is everybody doing their own site design ? or does anybody have any suggestions


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

I think that a lot of people who use BigCartel do their own thing or hire someone to do the setup initially.. Are you looking for something in particular?


----------

